# Tripod / Ball head available in Germany



## RadioPath (May 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,
planning to purchase my first (real tripod), looking for something that will last me for a long time while being reasonably priced. Since I take a lot of pictures while travelling I'd like a carbon tripod.

Would need advice on several questions:

1. For the legs I thought about a Manfrotto Manfrotto MT055CXPRO4 055 or Manfrotto MT055CXPRO3 055. Good choice? I'm 1,86 m (6'1"). Is the 4 or the 3 segments version better? I wouldn't mind spending less of course - is there something with a better value for money?

2. RRS seems to be the best choice for a ball head, if I understand the other entries here correctly. Unfortunately it's not that easily available here; I only found one web site selling their stuff, so I'd rather go for something I could get spare parts etc. for around here (Germany) in the future. Any recommendations? I bascially only do still photography at the moment - could change in the future of course, but I want a system that is ideally geared towards still photography.

Thanks in advance!
RadioPath


----------



## Gert Arijs (May 26, 2014)

Why not Markins? They have good availability in Germany!


----------



## eli452 (May 26, 2014)

I second the choice of Markins heads (I use the Q3 on monopod and the Q10 on Gitzo tripod).
RRS manufacture very good heads and legs and will send you your purchase via UPS. Delivery time is 3 days.


----------



## climber (May 26, 2014)

Check this site: https://www.augenblicke-eingefangen.de/catalog/index.php?cPath=24&osCsid=75a4a687029f237ce74485845336b7c7

It is from Germany. I bought RRS ballhead here. Although I am not from Germany, I got it in 2-3 days. They also have RRS tripods. I bought a Gitzo carbon tripod which is amazing. I believe that RRS tripod are amazing too.


----------



## RadioPath (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the advice already, a few more question:



Gert Arijs said:


> Why not Markins? They have good availability in Germany!





eli452 said:


> I second the choice of Markins heads (I use the Q3 on monopod and the Q10 on Gitzo tripod).
> RRS manufacture very good heads and legs and will send you your purchase via UPS. Delivery time is 3 days.



So Markins would be a good choice? Are they good value for money? Sorry that this might sound like a very basic question but so far I didn't really use a tripod, so my experience is limited. 
Are they fully compatible with the Arca Swiss system?

And: Which model exactly to buy? What other equipment would I need? I shoot with a 6D, so basically just one quick release plate?



climber said:


> Check this site: https://www.augenblicke-eingefangen.de/catalog/index.php?cPath=24&osCsid=75a4a687029f237ce74485845336b7c7
> 
> It is from Germany. I bought RRS ballhead here. Although I am not from Germany, I got it in 2-3 days. They also have RRS tripods. I bought a Gitzo carbon tripod which is amazing. I believe that RRS tripod are amazing too.



I saw this web site, and it seems to be the only one selling RRS in Germany. The question is: Is that a problem? If they were to close, and I would have no other place to buy RRS, could I just use quick release plates from a different company, or might I need additionally accessories or spare parts later? 

The other question is: Where is my money better spent? A Markins or RRS? How much should I spend (which one should I buy)? As I was saying, my camera is a 6D, I doubt that I'd ever go for a body larger than a 5D at most and as for lenses nothing bigger probably than a nice 70-200 (which I don't own quite yet, but I want/need a tripod first for what I want to photograph).

As for the legs: Any input on that?

Thanks a bunch!
RadioPath


----------



## climber (May 26, 2014)

I can't really answer to your questions. I only want to give you a link of another store, which also sells RRS products. It is from Netherlands. http://www.cameranu.nl/en/c292/statieven-en-toebehoren?sort=price-desc&show=50&t=0&page=2

I have RRS L-bracket for gripped 5D mark3 and it fits really well. Otherwise, I think the Kirk plates and L-brackets are very good, too.


----------



## RobertG. (May 28, 2014)

As a travel tripod I recommend the Feisol CT-3441T. I use it for several years already and I'm very satisfied. I would buy it again without hesitation. 

When you compare both mentioned Manfrotto tripods to this Feisol tripod, you will see that the Feisol is higher, lighter, can carry more weight, has a shorter length for transportation and it is cheaper, too. I'm 1.83m and with a ball head the Feisol has a pretty good hight to work with. It should be OK for your body size, too.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 30, 2014)

I would suggest you have a look at both the Sirui and Feisol ranges - both are good and available in Europe.
Have a look at the Sirui R3203 and 2204 models : http://www.sirui.de/en/produkte/dreibeinstative/r-serie/
Also the K30X and K40X ball heads (I have the K40X - holds anything): http://www.sirui.de/en/produkte/stativkoepfe/kx-serie/

In the Feisol range the CT3372 looks interesting, a friend of mine has one of their smaller models (CT3342) and it is very good. They also do some ball heads that look interesting - though I have not used them personally.

Feisol products are available direct from http://www.feisoleurope.com/rapid-tripods-c-1.html

Sirui have quite a wide dealer network: http://www.sirui.de/de/kaufen-bei/


----------



## Lightmaster (Jun 11, 2014)

climber said:


> Check this site: https://www.augenblicke-eingefangen.de/catalog/index.php?cPath=24&osCsid=75a4a687029f237ce74485845336b7c7
> 
> It is from Germany. I bought RRS ballhead here. Although I am not from Germany, I got it in 2-3 days. They also have RRS tripods. I bought a Gitzo carbon tripod which is amazing. I believe that RRS tripod are amazing too.



i can only second that. 
bought a lot of stuff there. very quick and nice personal.

as for the tripod... im a gitzo fan.
the gitzo 4542LS is a superb tripod.
don´t buy for just today.... think about what lens you will maybe buy in the future. 

ballhead.. my choice is the markins Q10.. liked it better (especially for macros) than the RRS BH models.

the markins is smoother than the RRS for tiny corrections. 
the RRS are limited when it comes to friction control.... at least that is my experience.

for just big lens i had no problem buying the RRS.
but when using it for macro images i found the markins to make small adjustments for the composition easier. 

a lot of RRS praise on the internet is tainted by "buy american".
they make great stuff, no question!
but it´s not perfect or the only choice as some americans like to make it look.


----------



## RadioPath (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi guys/gals,
sorry, just saw that there were more answers, didn't get a notification somehow. Thanks for the advice everyone! The more I'm checking out all the options, the more I feel I should better buy in a brick and mortar store so I can acutally check in real.
@Lightmaster: I just checked out Gitzo, pretty pricey. Do you think it's worth the price difference? Will have to check in real, I guess. I would have to save a bit longer for it, though. How is it for travellling? 
Thanks!
RadioPath


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 12, 2014)

RadioPath said:


> Hi everyone,
> planning to purchase my first (real tripod), looking for something that will last me for a long time while being *reasonably priced*.


Ever thought of Cullmann? "Made in Germany". Maybe not as good as Gitzo, Manfrotto or RRS, but reasonably priced, IMHO.



> Since I take a lot of pictures while travelling I'd like a carbon tripod.


Of course carbon is stiff and light. I also love it.
But be aware that just one harder hit can make it break at once. (instead of metal that bends or or gets a dent).


----------



## HenryS (Jun 12, 2014)

How about Arca Swiss Ballheads? They are available here: 

http://shop.fotopartner.de/epages/Fotopartner.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Fotopartner/Categories/Zubehoer/Stative__Zubehoer/Arca-Swiss#.U5mgsvl_vTo

I bought a ArcaSwiss Z1 FlipLock SinglePan there and absolutely love it! Also bought a Gitzo Explorer Series 3 from there, no complains, fast and professional service


----------



## wildpix (Jun 12, 2014)

I currently use an Induro tripod and love it, have a look at Feisol as well. Can get carbon fiber for the same money as the Manfrotto, and I have one of those as well...was my first tripod. My manfrotto was 3 section because folks said it was more stable, my induro CF tripod is 4 and I find it just as stable but it does fold down smaller/travel better in a suitcase.

As for ball heads, RRS you can't go wrong with. Kirk Photo, Markins, and Acratech all make fine heads...I went with an Acratech Z1 and it's wonderful, I use it with a Wimberly Sidekick and it holds my 500 mm lens like a champ.

As I don't know what you are trying to support, that's about as much advice as I can offer.


----------



## M_S (Jun 12, 2014)

I went for a Gitzo 3542LS and a FLM ballhead. The FLM ballhead was tested a while back on dpreview. Just look for "Titans" and "ballhead" on google. So far all seems fine to me.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jun 12, 2014)

For whatever it's worth: I have recently started using a Mefoto Globetrotter and am pretty happy with it. It's in the $200 or a little less on sale sort of price range...for alum, $350 for carbon fiber and comes with a pretty decent ball head as a part of the kit. Is it at the high - pro-level, maybe not. But it sounds a bit like you're more like me and using it for occasional travel or for being out and about and aren't a day-to-day professional photog. It comes with a pretty decent carry case that straps onto my backpack very easily. 

It's arca-compatible which is a definite plus. Might be worth looking at one at your local shop before you go spend what can quickly become 2-4x as much money... again... knowing that it's not a "pro" tripod, but is a very sturdy and seems to be a pretty versatile one for a "normal-guy" price. It's leaps-and-bounds above big-box store type tripod for stability and build quality. One quirky "Feature" is that it can convert to a monopod with a pretty quick set of adjustments - one leg unscrews and can attach to the center column to become a monopod. Kind of a 2-for-1 benefit.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 12, 2014)

RadioPath said:


> Hi everyone,
> planning to purchase my first (real tripod), looking for something that will last me for a long time while being reasonably priced. Since I take a lot of pictures while travelling I'd like a carbon tripod.
> 
> Would need advice on several questions:
> ...



You don't mention what type of camera/lens combo you will be using (weight), but I will also vote for a Markins Q3 or Q10. I have a couple of Markins and a RRS ballhead and can confidently say that Markins is smoother and stronger than the equivalent RRS head. The exception is the strength of the panning lock. The Markins is not weak in this regard, but the RRS heads are definitely superior in this one area.


----------



## M_S (Jun 13, 2014)

M_S said:


> I went for a Gitzo 3542LS and a FLM ballhead. The FLM ballhead was tested a while back on dpreview. Just look for "Titans" and "ballhead" on google. So far all seems fine to me.



Forgot to mention, that I use a RRS quick change plate with that combo on top of the ball head. I am myself buidling a set from scratch at the moment with parts available in Germany. 
I tend to add to that 
* either the rotating quick lever base of RRS 
* or go with a ball insert to the Gitzo and a "Berlebach-Kalotte" as this was an advice I got from the nice guys of augenblicke-eingefangen. 

I also looked to the Kesserl Kwik Release System, but wasn't sure it would fit on the ball head without obstructing the knobs. And although the Kessler system should be compatible with the RRS L-plate, the direction you put it in the groove (forward) differs from the RRS one (sideways) which could pose a problem. But I will try it out eventually, when I dive more into filming.


----------

